# Help for my Dad



## chabett (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi there everyone. I am hoping that some of you knowledgeable people can give me some information. My Dad (from uk) who is 78, met on the internet a Filipino lady (71 years old) and has fallen in love. They met in Mar this year on internet and met face to face in July. I took him to visit her and now they want to live together for the rest of their years. So that is the dreamy part but I am absolutely sure it will not be as simple as that as far as immigration which my Dad is not grasping. Any way I'm left to find out how to make it work and I'm a little overwhelmed. 

I understand that I can apply for a visitor visa for up to 6 months (preferably 5.5 months). They want to marry - should this be done in UK or Philippines? As the circumstances are a little unusual - ie both retired. Should mention that Dad's lady friend has an American passport due to expire in a couple of years.

Will it be the case that Dad will have to go to the Philipines every 5.5 months and then return with lady friend for 5.5 months. This will of course become expensive and what are the options......if there are any? Do I absolutely have to buy a return ticket for them in advance on every trip?

Can anyone recommend an immigration agency to help out and what would the approx cost be? 

Please help......I'm out of my depth. Thank you in advance! L


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

I cannot write on the intricacies of this scenario, but please let me simplify.
Dad is British, GF is American-Filipino. 
I believe they can marry anywhere between the 3 countries. 
Their residency of convenience would be UK (or US). 
The wife goes back to Philippines for lengthy visit as "Balikbayan" (special status of ex-Filipinos) with husband in tow lane: :welcome:


----------



## chabett (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you Palawenio

So from what you say there is not a "preferred" wedding location. Should have stated US is not on the cards and they both wish to stay "permanently" in the uk not the Philippines - In an IDEAL World! 

Sorry, I'm not familiar with "Residency of convenience". What does this imply? Or is it documentation that is required to be completed?

Also, would I be correct in saying that as both subjects are retired, they do not have to meet the minimum income threshold to prove ability to support partner.......!(18K approx I think). 

So, now I suppose I'm asking for Visa/immigration agency advice. Thank you.


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

In a case like this, I won't look too far ahead into the future. Take one step at a time so you don't get needlessly overwhelmed. 
GF can go to the Philippines anytime without a return ticket back to UK or US.
Dad would need a visitor's visa to Philippines, the longer the duration, the better.
It's legwork / paperwork basically. They are both seniors ; things are usually easier for us.


----------



## chabett (Aug 16, 2015)

Ok, thank you. So does my Dad need a return tickets to uk when going to Philipines? And does his partner need a return ticket to Philippines when going to UK? Is six months the longest visitor visa for both parties UK and Philippines?

Thank you. Sorry I feel that I need to get it right for them and not make a mistake. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

chabett said:


> Ok, thank you. So does my Dad need a return tickets to uk when going to Philipines? And does his partner need a return ticket to Philippines when going to UK? Is six months the longest visitor visa for both parties UK and Philippines?
> 
> Thank you. Sorry I feel that I need to get it right for them and not make a mistake. :fingerscrossed:


Your father only needs an onward ticket out of the Philippines, not necessarily a full return. This would also count for the gf/wife but she would needto show that she has the appropriate visa for her destination. I would us and maintain her US passport. Yes the financial requirements stand.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chabett said:


> Thank you Palawenio
> 
> So from what you say there is not a "preferred" wedding location. Should have stated US is not on the cards and they both wish to stay "permanently" in the uk not the Philippines - In an IDEAL World!
> 
> ...


if they really do want to live in the UK, then it might be a good idea to ask on our Britain forum


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree about the US Passport. Have her keep it current. If her US Passport is close to expiring (within 6 months) it will need to be renewed. She can travel to the UK on a Tourist visa and stay up to 6 months. If they marry in the UK they need to look at this https://www.gov.uk/check-uk-visa/y/usa/marriage and see what has to be done to convert to a proper long stay visa. Also, keep her Philippine passport current too.

Once married, if they go back to the Philippines, they need to bring their marriage certificate with them. Upon arrival, his wife can ask for a "balikbayan" privilege stamp for your father. This will give him 1 year free in country with no requirement for any Immigration Bureau visits. At the end of the year, they can leave country for a day and get another 1 year stamp on return. Or at 6 months, start processing a 13A visa (Foreign Spouse of Filipino). 

It really depends on where they want to live. I would also look into what benefits (if any) that she will or will not qualify for if permanent resident in UK. I would be concerned about health care and what happens after your father passes.


----------



## chabett (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you Jon1. I have been on a steep learning curve to say the least. Thanks to everyone.

Can I ask, perhaps you may know, if my Dad and his lady friend were to come to UK on a Visitor Visa and get married, would that be falling foul of immigration? I understand that there is Fiance Visitor Visa (£899ish) and a spouse Visa (£1100ish). Can the Fiance Visa be bypassed? Thanking you in advance. L

Sorry, should have said I have taken all that you have said on board......thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chabett said:


> Thank you Jon1. I have been on a steep learning curve to say the least. Thanks to everyone.
> 
> Can I ask, perhaps you may know, if my Dad and his lady friend were to come to UK on a Visitor Visa and get married, would that be falling foul of immigration? I understand that there is Fiance Visitor Visa (£899ish) and a spouse Visa (£1100ish). Can the Fiance Visa be bypassed? Thanking you in advance. L
> 
> Sorry, should have said I have taken all that you have said on board......thanks.


please, as I suggested - ask your questions about immigration to the UK on our Britain forum - there are many many people there who have been through the process who can give you lots of information 

if you wish, we can move this thread to that forum for you, if it's easier?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Reply*



chabett said:


> Hi there everyone. I am hoping that some of you knowledgeable people can give me some information. My Dad (from uk) who is 78, met on the internet a Filipino lady (71 years old) and has fallen in love. They met in Mar this year on internet and met face to face in July. I took him to visit her and now they want to live together for the rest of their years. So that is the dreamy part but I am absolutely sure it will not be as simple as that as far as immigration which my Dad is not grasping. Any way I'm left to find out how to make it work and I'm a little overwhelmed.
> 
> I understand that I can apply for a visitor visa for up to 6 months (preferably 5.5 months). They want to marry - should this be done in UK or Philippines? As the circumstances are a little unusual - ie both retired. Should mention that Dad's lady friend has an American passport due to expire in a couple of years.
> 
> ...


After reading the info above, there are a few clarification questions that need answering. You state that your papa's GF has an American passport. Was she born in he Philippines, married to an American, became a US Citizen, became widowed while living in the USA or did her American father marry her mother and by right of her parent's marrying became a US citizen with all rights thereto? According to your statements, your papa's GF has dual citizenship. As far as getting married it is cheaper to do in the Philippines than in the UK or USA. More will come later with your response.


----------



## chabett (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi JimnNila143 

Yes indeed, she was born in the Philippines, married to an American, became a US Citizen, became widowed while living in the USA. And moved back to Philippines, although she has children living there, as it was less expensive to live. It seems that Dad and his partner want to settle in the UK - in an ideal world to them. I know it would be a lot simpler to live in the Philippines. Cheers, L.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Marriage and immigrating*



chabett said:


> Hi JimnNila143
> 
> Yes indeed, she was born in the Philippines, married to an American, became a US Citizen, became widowed while living in the USA. And moved back to Philippines, although she has children living there, as it was less expensive to live. It seems that Dad and his partner want to settle in the UK - in an ideal world to them. I know it would be a lot simpler to live in the Philippines. Cheers, L.


There is going to be quite a lot of documents necessary to immigrate a foreigner to the UK and it will take a lot of time, money and patience. As far as getting married it can be accomplished within 4 weeks time Deal only with the marriage license bureau and no other agency, the marriage license/contract is good for 120 days.

For immigration, go to the UK Embassy website and start to compile all documents. She will go through a medical exam and an interview at the UK Embassy in Manila. Both of these are expensive. I am sure there are income requirements to live in the UK and they must be met.


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

JimnNila143 said:


> There is going to be quite a lot of documents necessary to immigrate a foreigner to the UK and it will take a lot of time, money and patience. As far as getting married it can be accomplished within 4 weeks time Deal only with the marriage license bureau and no other agency, the marriage license/contract is good for 120 days.
> 
> For immigration, go to the UK Embassy website and start to compile all documents. She will go through a medical exam and an interview at the UK Embassy in Manila. Both of these are expensive. I am sure there are income requirements to live in the UK and they must be met.


As she is a US citizen, emigration to the UK should be quite simple and painless.


----------



## chabett (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you JimnNila143

I think I'm beginning to understand the costs and timescales. I don't think anyone appears to recommend an immigration agency.....this may be tricky to convince my Dad who thinks that they hold the key (or magic wand) to a it being done an dusted in a couple of weeks! Thank you for your advice/info.

Thank you Ragbone13

I do hope you are right....I shall stay positive for them. Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

chabett said:


> Thank you JimnNila143
> 
> I think I'm beginning to understand the costs and timescales. I don't think anyone appears to recommend an immigration agency.....this may be tricky to convince my Dad who thinks that they hold the key (or magic wand) to a it being done an dusted in a couple of weeks! Thank you for your advice/info.
> 
> ...


I would suggest looking up ivs-uk.com. Both the UK owners are married to filipinas.


----------

